# Multiple Audio Monitors or Monitor Stream Audio



## NikkoToska (Jun 29, 2020)

tldr; Using the same 1-5 check boxes for multi-track recording, allow users to set a different monitoring device for each track.  Or add a "Monitor Stream Audio [On/Off]" button which temporarily sets all "Monitor off" devices to "Monitor and Output", and back.

Basically I want my StreamElements alerts to go to one device, my game audio to go another, and to be able to check what my viewers hear easily so I can quickly adjust the game/mic/music/voice chat levels.  I personally would prefer this option since I can send the tracks to VoiceMeeter and mix there.

But a simpler option may be to have a "Monitor Stream Audio [On/Off]" button which temporarily sets all "Monitor off" devices to "Monitor and Output", and back.  To do this now, I have to turn on monitor and output for all the devices one by one, check the levels, then turn off monitoring one by one again, except the alerts which I want to hear.  Then if I change the music source, add voice chat, add a second microphone for my son when we play together, I have to do it all over again.


----------



## niikoo (Aug 24, 2020)

+1


----------



## w4event (Dec 3, 2020)

NikkoToska said:


> tldr; Using the same 1-5 check boxes for multi-track recording, allow users to set a different monitoring device for each track.



+1


----------

